# One for ruud. Stockholm Jacks, Rouen.



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi ruud, 

Here is the photo of Stockholm Jacks bar in Rouen. I managed to resize it. The area looks a bit dilapidated (1969) but the bar was still open. I wonder what it looks like nowadays. I took it from the "Scheldt"

All the best.......Alec.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Alec,

Indeed there it was, it was easy going to get into the bar[downhill], but it when it closed, you had to climb, upwards!(*)) Spend a lot of $'s there, but always fun and pleasure.
You can't recognize anything nowadays, there's a new market-place and all the old bars are gone as elswhere.Even the "le Quadran" on the quay-side is gone.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

Memories of that one as well 1950's.


fred

" not waving but drowning "


----------

